# Ladyfingers - Current AG doll clothes



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I know it's too soon to post more AG photos, but there is a good reason....my son came home from a week in Phoenix, AZ, scouting a baseball tournament - with the flu! High fever, stopped up nose, fuzzy head, sore all over, etc. He went to bed and stayed there for two days - no food, no bathroom, nothing but "Mom" waking him up to take a handful of pills and drink some juice. He doesn't remember that at all! He came home Sunday late afternoon, was in bed all day Monday and most of Tuesday, it is now Friday, and he's still a little wobbly on his feet. He went to Long Beach, CA today to scout another baseball game - "Mom, I have to! It's my job!" So I made a big pot of chicken noodle soup and stocked up on Welch's Grape Juice (our liquid of choice for any illness in our family).

So......in about 10-14 days I guess I'll have the flu - darn it! Then Mike will have to go get more Welch's Grape Juice for me.....

I will post a few more AG photos here, because in a few days I won't be anywhere near this website - down for the count! I'm like my son when it comes to illness - leave me alone!

These AG goodies were knit while on vacation in March, nothing very new, mostly can be made from the existing handouts. If you have any specific questions, just "PM" me, or send an e-mail.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear that DS was struck out.... Hope you manage to dodge the bullet... Great outfits... I really like the Easter yarn and the black beaded is very unusual. the pink and black remind me of a flapper outfit except for the fullness in the skirt. They are all wonderful, as usual.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely work!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

You always do beautiful little outfits. I am sorry your son was under the weather. You are a good mom to take care of him. I hope you don't get the flu. Take care. ;0)


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow!!! Stunning work!!! All of your outfits are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Once again you have made some stunning outfits! Hope you don't get the flu I just got over one and am feeling quite drained!


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

they are beautiful very nice work love the colors you chose


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

So cute... Sickness can really drag a person down, even days after it is over (to a degree)


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope you are feeling okay,the outfits are super i love the beaded and easter basket yarns.All just perfect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Warning from Valley of the Sun, Phoenix. Allergies are very bad out here, but there is also something called Valley Fever. If your son has to go the doctor, he might mention it. Other areas may not be familiar. 

Sounds like Mom's cure is the best.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

It's never to soon to see your gorgeous creations. Please keep them coming


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautuiful outfits. Get well wishes to you son. I hope you don't get the flu.


----------



## granny30 (Dec 18, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!How do I get the patterns????


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

More beautiful outfits. I LOVE looking at all of your photos. Hope you don't get struck down with the flu and that your son recovers quickly xx


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your son's illness. I really hope it doesn't hit you too hard. But that aside, your outfits are beautiful as always Elaine, I love them all. Your talents know no bounds. Leonora.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

The outfits are lovely. Sorry to hear your son had the flu while he was home. He was lucky you were there for him. I hope you don't get the flu. Not much fun. We never get tired of seeing your beautiful work. Take care. Regards Glennis.


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

I love your doll patterns, both AG doll and Barbie. You are very creative. I wouldn't have the patience to create patterns. Could you please tell me if you sell your patterns and what the price range is?


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely outfits. think positive....the flu will pass you by this time.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

as usual your work is FANTASTIC...love them all


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry your son has been sick. Hope you will avoid catching the bug. I love your photos - keep them coming. You are so talented and very creative.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

These are gorgeous (as always)!! The "Easter basket" yarn dress is super spectacular, but it's hard to pick a favorite!! Hope you dodge the flu bullet! Get lots of rest!!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Precious,hope my GD doesn't see these too soon or I'll have to get busy. Your brain must be on overdrive designing , so many great ones.Thanks for sharing. Lets hope you dodge the flu bug, open your windows and let it out of the house...


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Elaine

Is "Candy girl also self striping?.....so pretty. I also love the black and aqua.....striking. Don't forget me when you send out the new instructions including the Cutsie patterns. I'm praying that you don't catch the flu!!!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I know it's too soon to post more AG photos, but there is a good reason....my son came home from a week in Phoenix, AZ, scouting a baseball tournament - with the flu! High fever, stopped up nose, fuzzy head, sore all over, etc. He went to bed and stayed there for two days - no food, no bathroom, nothing but "Mom" waking him up to take a handful of pills and drink some juice. He doesn't remember that at all! He came home Sunday late afternoon, was in bed all day Monday and most of Tuesday, it is now Friday, and he's still a little wobbly on his feet. He went to Long Beach, CA today to scout another baseball game - "Mom, I have to! It's my job!" So I made a big pot of chicken noodle soup and stocked up on Welch's Grape Juice (our liquid of choice for any illness in our family).
> 
> So......in about 10-14 days I guess I'll have the flu - darn it! Then Mike will have to go get more Welch's Grape Juice for me.....
> 
> ...


as usual you are my idol, love all your work. Is these patterns the ones you sent out? Hope you dodge the flu bug cause we sure don't want anything to happen with that nasty bug in you. Blessed your friend carol


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope you feel better sooooon......and please tell us where we can get these patterns...
julie


----------



## ctsandy (Mar 20, 2011)

I wish I had so many cute outfits. Great work.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear your son was under the weather while visiting, but glad to hear that he is on the mend. I sure hope you can aviod it. Take care of yourself.
I love all the pictures. I still need to post my favorite dress that I made for my doll. It is pink like the first one you posted, but without the white trim. I like the white. That will have to be for another time. The rest I make usually make their way to my GD or great nieces. You have such a great imagination and creativity. Thanks for sharing all your pattern and for posting the pictures.
Judy


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Once again - 
Send me an e-mail to: [email protected] I'll send you the 3 AG handouts and the Barbie handout, if you reaquest it in your e-mail.

These patterns are mostly knit from the top-down, with markers to separate the back/sleeve/front/sleeve/back. There are no buttons, snaps, zippers, or Velcro fasteners, and you don't have to knit extra rows in order to turn up a hem. Just sew the few seams, dress the doll feet-first, and she's ready to go!

To see all the photos posted, go to top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", type "Ladyfingers" and open each title to see a selection of over 80 AG dolls, many Barbie dolls, and some of the itty bitty and "Cutsie" chubby baby dolls.

Many member/knitters have told me they purchased a 3-ring binder, downloaded all the photos, plus all the handouts, and keep them in clear plastic sheet protectors. They say it is easier to find a photo in the binder, rather than search this website for a similar photo when working one of the patterns.

There are so many new members to this KP forum, I have to repeat this message every few weeks. Once I get an email requesting the handout(s), you are then put on my "Contacts" list to receive all future handouts. So, even if you are only interested in the AG doll, you may get the handout for the cute 5-inch itty bitty baby doll, or the new handout with 6 "Witchie-Poo" costumes. Whatever is being distributed at that time.

Ladyfingers on this forum
dollymomma for e-mails
Elaine Baker in real life


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To answer all your questions about patterns for the above AG outfits:
The pink dress is the basic "sleeveless dress" pattern in handout #1. I worked 2 rows in pink, 2 rows in white, and 2 rows in pink for the straps. The skirt is 12 rows pink, on last row incr in every other stitch, then K2 rows in white, K12 rows in pink, on last row incr in every other stitch. Finish with 4 rows in white, Bind off in white.
The shrug and hat is in Handout #2 or #3.
The "Candy Girl" dress is in self-striping yarn - so it's always a nice surprise when completed. Basic top with capped sleeves (Handout #2), skirt is the "Popcorn" pattern (Handout #2).
Valentine is the basic top with capped sleeves, except I made a wider neckline to accommodate all that fluffy red trim. Incr immediately after sleeves complete to make a flared tunic top. Basic pants.
Chenille Sweater/Pants: The sweater is the "Cinco de Mayo" pattern (pattern not available yet) used in one of the first photos. This sweater is all one piece, starting at the bottom front, working up to where you cast on for sleeves then in the middle of working across the right sleeve, body, and left sleeve - you bind off on one row, then immediately cast on in the same area for a neck opening. Then continue to finish the rest of the sleeves/body until you cast off the two sleeves and continue knitting the body to match the front. Then sew an "L" shape on both sides from the bottom up and out to the sleeve cuff.
Pants are basic pattern.
Mary Jane shoes - will be included in Handout #4.
Beaded Dress: Knit only 2 rows, then bound off for the straps, worked in stripes to waist, then used black beaded yarn for skirt, increasing every 10 rows for flared skirt.
Beaded Sweater/Pants: One of the older photos, basic sweater and pants in Handout #2.
"Easter Basket" Dress: Basic top with capped sleeves, except instead of binding off the sleeves, I K and incr in each stitch, knit for 4 rows, then bound off in K. I made the neckline, waist, and bottom of skirt in the "open Lacy-yarn over" stitch pattern (Handout #2. On this dress it looks like little "eggs" across the neck, waist, and bottom of skirt. Added a ruffle by knitting in front/back/front of each stitch across the row.
"Easter Basket" hat: Cast on 162 sts, k 12 rows, K2 tog across row = 81 sts. Decr 27 sts on next row = 54 sts. Purl 1 row. Knit 12 rows, then work the crown in *K1, K2 tog, continue from * to end of row. Do this on all rows until 5-8 stitches. Thread darning needle, pull sts up tightly. Knot securely. Sew seam.
"Mardi Gras" costume: basic one-piece jumpsuit, used long strand sparkly eyelash yarn for sleeves and pant legs - 12-14 rows.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Ladyfingers, you are tooooooo kind!!! First you provide the patterns, then you provide the photos, then you provide the explanation!!! I hope you know how much all of your hard work is appreciated. Now put your feet up and work on avoiding that flu bug. Our kids love to share....


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Once again -
> Send me an e-mail to: [email protected] I'll send you the 3 AG handouts and the Barbie handout, if you reaquest it in your e-mail.
> 
> These patterns are mostly knit from the top-down, with markers to separate the back/sleeve/front/sleeve/back. There are no buttons, snaps, zippers, or Velcro fasteners, and you don't have to knit extra rows in order to turn up a hem. Just sew the few seams, dress the doll feet-first, and she's ready to go!
> ...


you got to know we all love your work, thank you again from all \\\\


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh me, oh my, oh me Oh MY. Yours AG clothes just keep getting better and better just when we think they are at the peak of perfection. These are just adorable. Thanks for posting the photos for all of us to enjoy. I just love looking at your knitted items. Hope you don't catch your son's flu. Vitamin C capsules and lots of orange juice proactively might just keep it at bay. Patricia


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine, you have done it again!! They are just beautiful, hope your son is better. If you know where Benjie's is on Tustin Ave then get him some of their chicken soup as well, works wonders.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww I hope your son feels better soon and that you don't get it. Your outfits are just lovely I love them all  I do tho absolutely love the Mardi Gras one and the Valentine one they are so precious. Thank you for sharing  you do outstanding knitting what an inspiration you are. 

Tammy


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

take care of yourself, drink lots of liquids and get some extra rest. you may be able to dodge this one! thinnk positively!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful outfits as usual... sorry about your son's illness; sending you speedy recovery wishes.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Lovely AG doll clothes and especially love the little dresses. Wouldn't they look cute in toddler size! I hope you don't get the flu and all your preparation is in vain.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Quite a few of you have asked me what kind of sparkly, beaded yarns I use for my doll clothes.

"Shaggy Shimmer" by Sundance, sparkly eyelash in lots of colors.
The black beaded yarn and the maroon beaded yarn brand name, ICE from Turkey.
Herrschener's Chenille Sparkles yarn in watermelon for boxy sweater.
Bernat Satin Sport in "Fun in the Sun" gold for the pants.
Furry Shrug & hat - "Glam 'n Glitz" by Sundance in "Blue Moon" color.
All of Bernat's Baby Jacquard in the "flower" colors, plus self-striping yarns in brown tones, "Easter Basket" and "Cherry Berry".
Witchie-Poo costumes were knit with KnitPicks "Palette" yarns in Serrano (red), Majestic (dark purple) and Midnight Heather (black).
Sirdar "Snuggly" Pearls DK in mint green for 8-1/2" and 5-inch outfits.
Plymouth yarn, "Dreambaby DK" in white with pastel blue spots for tiny doll clothes.
Herrschener's "Gumdrop Sparkle" in cherry.
Mary Maxim's "Ultra Mellowspun DK" in melon and many other colors.
I also used Red Heart "Shimmer" in red and purple for witch costumes.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Start taking Vitamin C now. It can't hurt and just might help. Same with the chicken soup. Your AG doll outfits are really nice. Keep posting. Hope you and DS get over this bump in the road soon. EDith M


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful outfits, and if you get the flu get well soon.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

You make amazing AG doll clothes, and you are so generous to share. Hope your son is well soon.


----------



## pmpb (Apr 20, 2012)

is there a web site where you can download these patterns.I love to knit doll clothes.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

pmpb said:


> is there a web site where you can download these patterns.I love to knit doll clothes.


You can contact Ladyfingers on this site and request her patterns. She shares them and will send you emails.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I always look forward to what you are going to make next. I love your creations.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice can't wait for the next handouts
hope you son is better and you are spared being sick


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Sorry about your son being sick. The flu was NOT fun! Hope you don't get it!!
Love the outfits! Can't wait for your next handout Thank you for your generosity!!!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Elaine, you're amazing...and inspiration to us all. I hope that old flu misses you!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hope by now you are feeling tons better, if it hit you! Your clothes are all beautiful! I have never asked, do you sell them or just knit for little girls in your life. I made that shrug in the most recent batch of AG clothes and it turned out darling.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not planning to sell my AG doll clothes. They are stored in 6-gallon popcorn cans and quilted duffle bags (from the Mary Maxim catalog). It is easier to pack a duffle bag in the car when going on vacation or just visiting, than it is to pack a popcorn can. I also keep a supply of yarn in some of the duffle bags. Dark colors in one, light pastel colors in another, Christmas colors in another bag, etc., all marked with a luggage tag.

I decided not to give away all the AG outfits to my great-granddaughter when she is old enough to appreciate the clothes - and not constantly snag the doll's fingers on the yarn. She just turned 3 years old, and I'll wait until she's 5-6. She certainly will get lots of clothes when the time comes. However, I think I'll keep some of my favorite outfits for my own dolls: the yellow sweater with the big ribbed collar, trimmed with blue bobbles and long blue pants, the black beaded sweater with the mint green pants, one of the "Easter" dresses in yellow and turquoise, trimmed with rosy pink "Shaggy Shimmer", the PJ's and slippers trimmed in long-strand glittery lavender eyelash yarn, and there will probably be other creations that will stay on my shelf here at home, but that will be decided later.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

You are Amazing :thumbup: - Thanks for thinking of us before you get sick :!: I am always inspired by your Creations :thumbup:


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Elaine, why not have a fashion show with a photo of each outfit that you've made over time. You could put all photos into a slide show and call it your "AG Runway Show." It's amazing how one outfits changes just because of different yarns, colors, trims. We all OOOh and AAAhhh whenever you post the newest collection. I never saw what you did in the beginning and probably have missed various seasonal collections. Yes, you are wise to wait until your granddaughter is older to present her with most of your beautiful creations. Please advise her mom to keep track of these outfits when she takes them to AG doll parties. My granddaughter (age 3-4) had a wonderful collection my hand-made doll clothes. Her "older" friends (age 5-7) wanted them and tricked her into trading for silly little things; or asked her to give them to them. Was I surprised to see her doll suitcase nearly empty after only a few months of playing with the dolls. It nearly cost me a friendship when the older girls said that they didn't have them and didn't know where they were. However, their mom and I found them "hidden" in their rooms. Not a pretty picture. So, when your granddaughter is older and knows that your AG clothes were specially made for her, she won't get taken advantage of. Kindest regards, Patricia


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Patricia:
Oh, how I know what you are talking about! For years and years there were only boys in our family, so I was involved in collections of G.I.Joe's, Matchbook cars and Hot Wheels cars. My son had a G.I.Joe footlocker where he kept his collection of Matchbox cars. He would take it three doors down to his best friend's home and they would play for hours and hours. One day Tommy's cousins came to visit - to swim in their pool - and when Mike came home to get his swim trunks on - he was missing quite a few Matchbox cars. When questioned, he told me the cousins had "traded" him some of their cars for some of his. Mike got 3 tiny little metal "nothing" cars, and they went home with shiny, multi-lever construction trucks! We mothers got into it!
Yep! Very strained relations for awhile - no swimming that day - but the Matchbox cars were grudgingly returned, with the comment, "A trade's a trade!" Not! I went toe-to-toe with the family and said that remark won't work when the trade was made between 10 and 12 year olds and my son, who was 4 years old!!!!! 

Back to AG dolls: Patricia, if you want to see all the doll clothes I've posted, go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers". A long list will open. Click on EACH TITLE that shows "Pictures" on the left side of the page. This indicates that a photo is included in the topic. You will find over 80 photos of the AG doll, many, many Barbie dolls, and quite a few of the 5-inch itty bitty baby doll and the 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" baby doll.

Many of the member/knitters on this KP forum have told me they have purchased a 3-ring binder, downloaded all photos, plus all the handouts, and keep them in clear plastic sheet protectors. They say it is easier to find a photo in the binder, rather than search this website for a similar picture while working on one of the patterns.

When you see all the photos, you will note that the basic top with capped sleeves is used over and over again, plus the basic top and long pants - they just look different with all the different yarns and trims used. If you have been knitting the patterns you will be able to see where I made changes in the basic patterns, or when I changed colors. I've used a variety of necklines, just like the patterns, different sleeves, and lots of different skirt stitch patterns - just like in the handouts.

Handout #4 will have Mary Jane shoes, long pants with a center crease, a bulky knit hooded jacket, the Pumpkin Costume, and a few of the dresses from the photos, i.e. the Patriotic dress, the Bernat Baby Jacquard in "Orange Blossom" dress with the big ruffle at the neckline, etc.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

looking forward to handout #4


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Elaine, will you please include me in handout #4? I'll send you a PM. thanks


Ladyfingers said:


> Patricia:
> Oh, how I know what you are talking about! For years and years there were only boys in our family, so I was involved in collections of G.I.Joe's, Matchbook cars and Hot Wheels cars. My son had a G.I.Joe footlocker where he kept his collection of Matchbox cars. He would take it three doors down to his best friend's home and they would play for hours and hours. One day Tommy's cousins came to visit - to swim in their pool - and when Mike came home to get his swim trunks on - he was missing quite a few Matchbox cars. When questioned, he told me the cousins had "traded" him some of their cars for some of his. Mike got 3 tiny little metal "nothing" cars, and they went home with shiny, multi-lever construction trucks! We mothers got into it!
> Yep! Very strained relations for awhile - no swimming that day - but the Matchbox cars were grudgingly returned, with the comment, "A trade's a trade!" Not! I went toe-to-toe with the family and said that remark won't work when the trade was made between 10 and 12 year olds and my son, who was 4 years old!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I also hope I am included in handout #4. I love your designs and I think you are so generous for sharing them with us. Thanks again. Nancy


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

I felt a little funny mentioning this but now feel good that I did. At least others will realize that "unfair swapping or trading" among kids exist and we should be vigilant so that the youngest don't get taken advantage of. Nobody wants strained relationships among friends and this situation can ruin good friendships. Who wants to believe that their child treated a younger child unfairly? 'Nuff said. Thanks for the tip about viewing all your AG doll clothes - will do. Would you kindly send me handout #4? I'll send you a PM with email address. Sincere thanks, Elaine. You're the BEST! Patricia


----------



## granny30 (Dec 18, 2011)

how do i get the handouts??


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

If you want to receive the 3 available American Girl handouts with lots and lots of patterns, plus be put on my "Contacts" list for all future handouts - send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

Please DO NOT PUT YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS ON THIS TOPIC THREAD. It will go out all over the Internet. I list my e-mail address here because I think everyone "in the world" already has my e-mail address on file.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi dear how are you feelin hope you passed the flu. Just love lookin at all of your work, have to go and get more ink cause I want all of the pictures of your work LOL. Keep up all the beautiful outfits, your friend carol


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

That flu bug was awful! "Down and out" for 3 weeks!!!!!
During that time I didn't go near my computer, so e-mails stacked up. Two of you knitters mentioned that on the pattern for the "Short Robe, PJ's, and Pom-Pom Slippers".....the math didn't add up. So after a careful review I discovered they were correct. I revised the pattern and posted it in the "Pictures" section with the photo of the AG doll modeling the outfit (over 60 viewers with 9 responses).....then Administration decided it belonged in a different section on this forum, so they moved it to "Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions", and also put it in "User Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials"......so if you want to see the corrected pattern for the Short Robe and the Slippers - go to these two sites.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried to find the two topics mentioned in my above thread, searched and searched through "Active Topics" and couldn't find the "Ladyfingers - Pattern Correction" topic.

So, maybe you should go to "Search" and type "Ladyfingers", at least this will give you all my topics. Then click on the pattern correction and you will be able to download or copy the revised pattern. Fingers crossed!

(I think I should have given this topic a different name!)


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

So sorry you've been sick. So happy to have you back.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Elaine,
Here's hoping you are feeling up to par now. There's been something going around that is laying people down like dominoes. Some have the flu, some have documented Whooping Cough (imagine), some have nasty intestinal virus. Whatever it is puts you out of commission for weeks. Know that we are all wishing you good health for the rest of the year...and beyond. Stay healthy. Patricia


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Horrible! Glad you're back among the land of the living again! Stay healthy!!!


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

So sorry to hear that your son was sick.praying that you dont get the flu.i just love all the beautiful outfits you made.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am glad you are feeling better. I was hoping you could avoid it. Three weeks, that was some flu. There is so much out there. Stay well and enjoy the summer. Thank you for all the doll clothes handouts. I have 1,2,&3 so am sure I am on your contact list for #4. Also thank you on the heads up for the robe and slipper pattern. I will search for it.
Judy


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh so pretty!!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> That flu bug was awful! "Down and out" for 3 weeks!!!!!
> During that time I didn't go near my computer, so e-mails stacked up. Two of you knitters mentioned that on the pattern for the "Short Robe, PJ's, and Pom-Pom Slippers".....the math didn't add up. So after a careful review I discovered they were correct. I revised the pattern and posted it in the "Pictures" section with the photo of the AG doll modeling the outfit (over 60 viewers with 9 responses).....then Administration decided it belonged in a different section on this forum, so they moved it to "Offline Events, Announcements, Discussions", and also put it in "User Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials"......so if you want to see the corrected pattern for the Short Robe and the Slippers - go to these two sites.


Elaine, glad your back on your feet, prayers sure work, just to let you know love all your work please don't stop and thank you for patterns. carol


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

i love all of these, but cannot find the patterns, i have spent hours trolling the site and only found a few, am i looking in the wrong place or putting in something wrong, i really need free patterns as im on a budget, using wool i have had left over from other things made or wool people have given me, i have pressed on links and sometimes it takes me somewhere totally different and i have joined so many different sites now im in a spin x lol 
thank you all for your help


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Margaret:

I answered your questions in another thread, giving you step-by-step instructions on how to find Ladyfingers patterns and where you can find over 100 photos for the AG doll, many photos for Barbie, and lots of pictures for the tiny baby dolls.

Once you send me an e-mail to: [email protected]

I'll send you the 3 AG handouts and you will have lots of patterns to knit.

Or send me a private message with your e-mail address. Just click on my name "Ladyfingers" above my Avatar photo. This will take you to my bio page - just click on "PM" and the box will open for you to type your message.


----------



## judierob (Dec 5, 2012)

i have seen your fabulous white shrug on knitting paradise and would love to buy the pattern. Where can I get it please. It is really inspiringme and I am new at dolls clothes, but with 7 granddaughters I thought it would be a good idea...now love it

judie


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Judierob:

The pattern for the furry white jacket and hood is posted to this website. Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - AG doll -Bulky Knit Jacket with Hood". Then click on the Search button.

Scroll down to the comments to find "Daeanarah". She has provided a PDF Download button in the middle of her remarks.
Just click on the button and it will open to a very nice copy of the jacket and photo on your computer - for easy printing.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

Omigosh that's adorable!!

I didn't know there was a handout #4! I have 1 thru 3 - will send a pm request - wondering if I can scale it down for my gdaughter's tiny bear that has practially no fabric left - and it's stuffing has all succumbed to gravity lol - a fuzzy jacket with hood would do wonders for her 



Ladyfingers said:


> Judierob:
> 
> The pattern for the furry white jacket and hood is posted to this website. Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - AG doll -Bulky Knit Jacket with Hood". Then click on the Search button.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

There is no Handout #4 - only the individual patterns posted to this website in place of another multi-page handout. It was easier to post individual patterns to this website than to e-mail over 1500 copies of any new handout "all over the world". This was time consuming for me and a very long wait for the knitters who had requested the latest handout.

So, to make things easier for all of us, I began posting a pattern directly to this website, under the sub-heading "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". You can find this sub-section by going to the top of the page - LEFT SIDE - click on the title "Knitting Forum". This will open a list of topics that are discussed here. Select "User Submitted......" and scroll through lots of pages to find all the Ladyfingers patterns.


----------



## IslandTime (Apr 20, 2012)

1500??? Oh my gosh. Thank you so much 



Ladyfingers said:


> There is no Handout #4 - only the individual patterns posted to this website in place of another multi-page handout. It was easier to post individual patterns to this website than to e-mail over 1500 copies of any new handout "all over the world". This was time consuming for me and a very long wait for the knitters who had requested the latest handout.
> 
> So, to make things easier for all of us, I began posting a pattern directly to this website, under the sub-heading "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials". You can find this sub-section by going to the top of the page - LEFT SIDE - click on the title "Knitting Forum". This will open a list of topics that are discussed here. Select "User Submitted......" and scroll through lots of pages to find all the Ladyfingers patterns.


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Ladyfingers,

Please put me on your list for any handouts. Your AG clothes are the best. Thank you so much. 
[email protected]
Linda


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Latest update:

I e-mailed over 2800 copies of EACH AG Knitting Handout and the Barbie Handout. This was taking way too much time and knitters had a LONG wait before they received their handout (in alphabetical order on my Contacts list).

That's why I began posting INDIVIDUAL patterns to this website with a photo included. One of our members has provided a PDF Download button for EACH pattern. Look for "Daeanarah" in the comments section for each pattern. She put the PDF button in the middle of her comments.

There will be no further multi-page handouts. All future patterns will be posted directly to this website. If you miss any of them you can always go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers-Elaine's Doll Clothes" and you will find all the posted patterns along with the PDF Download button.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Latest update:
> 
> I e-mailed over 2800 copies of EACH AG Knitting Handout and the Barbie Handout. This was taking way too much time and knitters had a LONG wait before they received their handout (in alphabetical order on my Contacts list).
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your lovely patterns, you are the best.


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this. I really love all your patterns and appreciate your generosity in giving them to us.


----------



## Monique68 (Jun 28, 2013)

amazing thank you


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

hope all is well .wonderful pictures you are very clever and do a wonderful job with everything .Ladyfingers thank you for sharing you have a beautiful heart .also thank you Rhyanna for all your hard work it is appreciated dorothy


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

once again you have exelled yourself, these are beautiful, i love love the pink fluffy hat it is great as are all of the clothes on here, but i have a thing for fluffy hats  sorry your son has not been well and i hope you do not catch it, i will look out for the patterns for the new clothes xx


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Your knitting & patterns are just awesome Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Epoxymama (Jan 16, 2015)

This morning,when I open today's KP a lady ask about a pattern from ladyfingers it was a ski pattern for AG doll.It show a few of her patterns but it disapear .Somebody has the link to it?Please can you posted again?Thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

There is no pattern for an AG doll ski outfit. However, I did post a photo ONLY of a dark blue ski outfit trimmed with red and yellow "squares" on the arms and legs. Instead of being just a pair of long pants and a sweater, I knit very tight legs - like ski pants. Didn't use 40 stitches for each leg, brought it down to 32 or 34 stitches per leg. This made a tight fit and looked more like ski pants than regular long pants.


----------

